# ReplayTV's New DVR for PC



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

ReplayTV will introduce a new digital video recorder (DVR) software solution in 2006 designed for the personal computer- a move to capitalize on one of the fastest growing video entertainment platforms. As part of the campaign, ReplayTV has teamed with Hauppauge Computer Works, receiver-for-PC manufacturer, to create the PC-based DVR solution.

According to ReplayTV, the company plans to bundle its PC DVR software application with Hauppauge's WinTV-PVR tuner/encoder PC cards beginning in 2006 for the North American market.

The announcement comes on the heels of a long term restructuring of ReplayTV by the company's parent company, D&M Holdings, in an attempt to make the ReplayTV DVR business more profitable. ReplayTV will soon complete the sale of all remaining 5500 series DVR products, closer transforming the brand from hardware manufacturer to provider of advanced DVR software and services.

"More consumers are using the PC as an integral home entertainment device, and sales of PC tuner cards are soaring around the globe," said Bill Loewenthal, ReplayTV's VP and GM. "Coupled with the same internet-delivered EPG services that serve our installed base of ReplayTV DVRs, we can bring a tremendous DVR experience to the entertainment PC consumer."

ReplayTV's DVR experience on the PC will showcase a range of features accessed via a new user interface design that builds on ReplayTV's original design. ReplayTV will announce product details and pricing in 2006, the company said.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Competition for XPMC.


----------

